# newbie mpg question



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

I am looking at getting a 2berth Gatcombe/clubman or trident H'top.
Having to use the vehicle for general commuting, what are the MPG rates for these vehicles?
Cheers,
Chaz


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Chaz

Sorry for the somewhat slow response. I think there's a lot of members cramming in late summer holidays - not hard at work like some of us :evil:

May I refer you to a previous (some while ago) thread, and Gaspode's response. There's plenty of real-life information on the AutoSleepers Owners Club website.

:: click here ::

Gerald


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for that Gerald. I have contacted AS but they failed to send any data as the vans are no longer in production.

Cheers


----------

